# Polaris....just in!



## Hoppyjr

I picked this up recently and she's a beauty!

FYI - for those who remember Jason Heaton's diving review of the Memovox and it's crown issue: I've had an AD tell me that shortly after launch, JLC required all Polaris inventory be sent back to JLC for an update. While I can't confirm of course, my understanding is that there was a problem with either a defective or missing seal/gasket on some or all of these. Apparently a yellow sticker on caseback indicates a watch that has been updated.


----------



## Antoine Lry

Gorgeous watch!! what a lucky guy!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Antoine Lry said:


> Gorgeous watch!! what a lucky guy!


Yes & Yes

Thanks :grin:


----------



## DaveandStu

A mesmerizing piece that one..
Good stuff!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

My favorite watch to date. Congrats.


----------



## dantan

Congratulations on your new Jaeger-LeCoultre Polaris Date, and wear it in good health!


----------



## Donpuffy

Congrats!


----------



## firefly0071

There was a general recall on the Polaris collection for the seal/gasket.

My Polaris Automatic is on recall with the changes covered under warranty.


----------



## Mariner34

Gorgeous!


----------



## Hoppyjr

firefly0071 said:


> There was a general recall on the Polaris collection for the seal/gasket.
> 
> My Polaris Automatic is on recall with the changes covered under warranty.


Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## gaoxing84

hello! excellent choice!


----------



## Hoppyjr

gaoxing84 said:


> hello! excellent choice!


Great minds! :grin:


----------



## Hoppyjr

firefly0071 said:


> There was a general recall on the Polaris collection for the seal/gasket.
> 
> My Polaris Automatic is on recall with the changes covered under warranty.


Wanting to get the official confirmation of the specific issue, I made calls in to three locations. As expected, I received three different but similar answers. In the interest of transparency it would have been better for JLC to have drafted a thoughtful response that all locations could use and be consistent. In any case, here's what I learned:

- JLC Costa Mesa (CA) Boutique: advised it was an improved case-back gasket issue. This location advised that all existing stock had been refitted and new (current) production was updated from the factory.

- JLC NYC Boutique: advised it had something to do with a "movement improvement" and not a water resistance issue. They also advised it has been updated on current production and existing (first production) pieces have been updated.

- JLC Customer Service: they advised it was a crown related issue, they believe an improved crown gasket was retrofitted. They also advised the existing system was sufficient but the improved version is better. Additionally; current production revised and existing dealer stocks refitted. They further advised that any customers who purchased prior to the design improvement could send in their watch for the upgrade under warranty. For their inconvenience the customer would receive an additional year of factory warranty coverage.

My AD did confirm that my watch had been updated.


----------



## NM-1

This has been on my radar. I'd love to hear some feedback - accuracy, etc.


----------



## mrozo99

Gorgeous watch!


----------



## firefly0071

I received an extra year of warranty with the service to my Polaris as a way of pleasing existing customers.


----------



## Horrendous

Love these Polaris wrist shots. Fantastic choice!


----------



## entrynmbrv

What a beauty. I wonder what the odds the strap will fit on a true second are...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Thanks everyone, she's pretty.


----------



## metalaphid

Hoppyjr said:


> I picked this up recently and she's a beauty!
> 
> FYI - for those who remember Jason Heaton's diving review of the Memovox and it's crown issue: I've had an AD tell me that shortly after launch, JLC required all Polaris inventory be sent back to JLC for an update. While I can't confirm of course, my understanding is that there was a problem with either a defective or missing seal/gasket on some or all of these. Apparently a yellow sticker on caseback indicates a watch that has been updated.


congrats mate! looks gorgeous! i've a question for Polaris owners tho: will you wear the watch for watersports usage, given the 100m resistance rating and majority sold with rubber/steel strap options?


----------



## Hoppyjr

metalaphid said:


> congrats mate! looks gorgeous! i've a question for Polaris owners tho: will you wear the watch for watersports usage, given the 100m resistance rating and majority sold with rubber/steel strap options?


Thanks.

Yes, l absolutely intend to get it wet. The Polaris Date and Memovox models are actually 20atm rated, but the owners manual clearly states it's not intended for scuba diving. My assumption is due to the lack of screw crowns because it otherwise doesn't make sense to be rated 20atm and diving not recommended. Frankly, when I used to dive I didn't get much past 100 feet anyway, nowhere near 600+ feet. I think she will be fine for swimming, beach duty, showers, washing the car, etc.


----------



## metalaphid

Hoppyjr said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes, l absolutely intend to get it wet. The Polaris Date and Memovox models are actually 20atm rated, but the owners manual clearly states it's not intended for scuba diving. My assumption is due to the lack of screw crowns because it otherwise doesn't make sense to be rated 20atm and diving not recommended. Frankly, when I used to dive I didn't get much past 100 feet anyway, nowhere near 600+ feet. I think she will be fine for swimming, beach duty, showers, washing the car, etc.


i guess the water resistance of 200m is to include the dynamic pressure subjected when we move our wrists in the water. read that it's not much more, but it's better to overbuild and err on side of caution.

anyhow, enjoy the polaris in its intended elements!


----------



## Hoppyjr

metalaphid said:


> i guess the water resistance of 200m is to include the dynamic pressure subjected when we move our wrists in the water. read that it's not much more, but it's better to overbuild and err on side of caution.
> 
> anyhow, enjoy the polaris in its intended elements!


Thanks.

The "dynamic pressure" thing is a myth, created by overactive minds.


----------



## rw93

Very nice. Love the strap. What's the lug width?


----------



## Hoppyjr

rw93 said:


> Very nice. Love the strap. What's the lug width?


21mm


----------



## Oceanblue2

Congratulations on a great looking watch. I just picked up the blue dial non-date version. Proportions, thickness, and the textures of the dial sold me. Wear in good health.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Oceanblue2 said:


> Congratulations on a great looking watch. I just picked up the blue dial non-date version. Proportions, thickness, and the textures of the dial sold me. Wear in good health.
> View attachment 13396217


Thanks and likewise. That blue is lovely. :cheers:


----------



## dinexus

This thread is not good for my wallet. Polaris wasn't love at first sight for me, but it was real close. Can any owners of the no-date variant confirm the lug width? Thought I read somewhere it was 20mm...


----------



## JohnM67

The way that dial catches the light! Congrats.


----------



## rolexbaby

OP, I have a question. why buy this over JLC polaris memovox? 

and how is the lume on this one? good?


----------



## Hoppyjr

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hoppyjr

rolexbaby said:


> OP, I have a question. why buy this over JLC polaris memovox?
> 
> and how is the lume on this one? good?


Memovox, while extremely cool, has an alarm function that I'll never use. It's also thicker and about $5k more.

Lume is very good.


----------



## Hoppyjr

dinexus said:


> This thread is not good for my wallet. Polaris wasn't love at first sight for me, but it was real close. Can any owners of the no-date variant confirm the lug width? Thought I read somewhere it was 20mm...


I can't confirm on the no-date but this one is 21mm. I'd imagine they are the same, as this would make sense for straps & bracelet interchangeability. 
I wish this were either 20 or 22 so I could easily wear my existing nato straps with it.


----------



## MswmSwmsW

Hoppyjr said:


> I can't confirm on the no-date but this one is 21mm. I'd imagine they are the same, as this would make sense for straps & bracelet interchangeability.
> I wish this were either 20 or 22 so I could easily wear my existing nato straps with it.


you can use 22mm nato straps on a 21mm lug. i do it all the time with my gsotm. it looks fine.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

MswmSwmsW said:


> you can use 22mm nato straps on a 21mm lug. i do it all the time with my gsotm. it looks fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


I do realize that but I don't think it will look as good with these sharply defined lugs as it does on the nicely sculpted Omega lugs. I'm happy with the JLC rubber for now, but may try it eventually.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## gaoxing84

rolexbaby said:


> OP, I have a question. why buy this over JLC polaris memovox?
> 
> and how is the lume on this one? good?


i got the tribute to deepsea as well with the alarm, so its a pretty simple decision for me.


----------



## 88rj888

So beautiful. I think if I were to get a JLC then it would be this or a Reverso. Does it have a screw down crown? Would you wear it in a pool?


----------



## MswmSwmsW

88rj888 said:


> So beautiful. I think if I were to get a JLC then it would be this or a Reverso. Does it have a screw down crown? Would you wear it in a pool?


no screw down crown, but it is 200m rated. I'd wear mine anywhere, i think. if course, I'll do it after i add it to my insurance policy.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

I have this on the short list for my next watch. I am not sure if I will go with a leather or bracelet, but definitely black dial.


----------



## MswmSwmsW

francorx said:


> I have this on the short list for my next watch. I am not sure if I will go with a leather or bracelet, but definitely black dial.


if you want a bracelet from the date of purchase, your only option is the no date version. it was a tough choice, for me, but i went with the Polaris date, and I'll just buy the bracelet on my own someday.... when i safe up another 1800 dollars....

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

MswmSwmsW said:


> if you want a bracelet from the date of purchase, your only option is the no date version. it was a tough choice, for me, but i went with the Polaris date, and I'll just buy the bracelet on my own someday.... when i safe up another 1800 dollars....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


I prefer a no date anyway so works out for me.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Epilogue:

I noticed smudges on the inside of the crystal, so I had my AD send it to JLC (Richemont) service center to have it rectified. I also asked that timing be adjusted as she was running slow. Finally, since it’s a sports watch I asked for confirmation that it was pressure tested when completed. The watch came back a couple weeks later, but there was no service paperwork. 

I noticed upon return the watch had a loud rattle sound from inside. It sounded like coins were loose inside the watch. Another trip to the AD, another service center visit. I again requested documentation of service performed and confirmation of pressure testing. When the watch returned there was only general repair info, no specifics and no confirmation of pressure testing being done. 

36 days of ownership, most of it spent at the service center or in transit. Not good. I also found it disappointing that a sports watch, rated to 20 atm, had a disclaimer in the owners manual advising not to take the watch diving and even to avoid jumping into a swimming pool from the diving board. Not exactly confidence inspiring. 

I sent an email to JLC customer service, expressing my disappointment in this service experience and the lack of quality control, both from the service center and at time of initial assembly. I received a call from JLC representative “Diamond” and she was an excellent representative of her company. The next day I received a call from my AD, offering to return the watch. 

While I appreciated the service from Diamond, I had lost confidence in their quality control and took my AD up on his offer to return the watch. Based on this experience and two prior negative service experiences with Richemont (an IWC & a Panerai) I will avoid Richemont brands In the future.

The Polaris is a beautiful watch, but clearly not for me.


----------



## Denizen

That's a shame. Understandable why you returned the watch.


----------



## Don Draper

Well, that is a disappointing experience. 
I can't believe that the manual discouraged getting the watch wet. 

Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## wetoey

I also experienced this problem with Polaris Date as well.
I bought this watch since April and after only 2 weeks of use, watch's dial is full with moisture and water inside.
Sent this to local JLC boutique since May and just received a call that this watch should be returned with complete fix by this week.
I will update again once I received the watch back if they completely solved this problem or not.
Very disappointing in this design/quality control issue


----------



## MswmSwmsW

wetoey said:


> I also experienced this problem with Polaris Date as well.
> I bought this watch since April and after only 2 weeks of use, watch's dial is full with moisture and water inside.
> Sent this to local JLC boutique since May and just received a call that this watch should be returned with complete fix by this week.
> I will update again once I received the watch back if they completely solved this problem or not.
> Very disappointing in this design/quality control issue
> 
> View attachment 13475253


i think there was a recall on early builds to replace some of the seals. i know that all of the ones still at the ad got sent back, but apparently they didn't contact the owners who already picked theirs up. not cool...

hopefully mine was repaired before i bought it... time will tell.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## rolexbaby

****ttttttt, this kind of experience from JLC owner makes me realize now why people will take explorer over this. with rolex, this kind of nonsense would never have happened


----------



## firefly0071

MswmSwmsW said:


> i think there was a recall on early builds to replace some of the seals. i know that all of the ones still at the ad got sent back, but apparently they didn't contact the owners who already picked theirs up. not cool...
> 
> hopefully mine was repaired before i bought it... time will tell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


I had my Polaris Automatic on warranty recall and was contacted via phone call from the AD.

I also got a letter, upon return of the watch after repair, a letter from the manufacturer providing an additional year inn warranty.


----------



## Josh R.

*So how easily does the bezel move?*

I like the Polaris, but was surprised that the second crown controlling the bezel was not screw down like the Longines Legend. How loose is the 2nd crown, and how much does the bezel move?


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: So how easily does the bezel move?*



Josh R. said:


> I like the Polaris, but was surprised that the second crown controlling the bezel was not screw down like the Longines Legend. How loose is the 2nd crown, and how much does the bezel move?


The bezel didn't move much, if at all.

Neither crown screws down.


----------



## Josh R.

*Re: So how easily does the bezel move?*

Thanks for the input Hoppy. That's what I was hoping.



Hoppyjr said:


> The bezel didn't move much, if at all.
> 
> Neither crown screws down.


----------



## Redleg25

*Re: So how easily does the bezel move?*



Hoppyjr said:


> The bezel didn't move much, if at all.
> 
> Neither crown screws down.


I believe the water resistance is rated at 100 meters. Have you taken it swimming or in the shower?


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: So how easily does the bezel move?*



Redleg25 said:


> I believe the water resistance is rated at 100 meters. Have you taken it swimming or in the shower?


Mine showered a couple times, but if you read the thread you'll see that it went back because of mechanical issues.


----------



## Jazzie01

Sharp, Congrats!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Jazzie01 said:


> Sharp, Congrats!


Thanks but no congrats, it was a loser. ;-)


----------



## MswmSwmsW

*Re: So how easily does the bezel move?*



Redleg25 said:


> I believe the water resistance is rated at 100 meters. Have you taken it swimming or in the shower?


it's 200m on the memovox and the Polaris date.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Horrendous

Hoppyjr said:


> Thanks but no congrats, it was a loser. ;-)


I'm heartbroken to hear about your experience because I was nearly set on Polaris being my next watch. That initial recall after it released gave me pause, but reading your story makes it a hard pass.

Maybe they will work out the kinks eventually.


----------



## MswmSwmsW

Horrendous said:


> I'm heartbroken to hear about your experience because I was nearly set on Polaris being my next watch. That initial recall after it released gave me pause, but reading your story makes it a hard pass.
> 
> Maybe they will work out the kinks eventually.


they're not all bad. mine is still working fine....

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Horrendous

MswmSwmsW said:


> they're not all bad. mine is still working fine....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


Sorry, didn't mean to come off as if they all have problems. It's a beautiful watch and I'm glad yours is treating you well.

I've just always been gun shy about new products so these stories make me nervous to the point where I'll wait.

For example when the Tesla Model X came out I was drooling over it but there were all kinds of manufacturing issues so I decided to hold off. Gave them a couple of years to work out the kinks and I finally got one this year. Love it.

Will probably do the same with the Polaris. Or, since yours is in good working conditon, maybe I can convince you to sell me yours after you get sick of it.


----------



## Hoppyjr

The Polaris is a lovely watch and I was really disappointed that mine had issues. What put me off all Richemont products is the service experience. This was the third strike for Richemont quality control; first Panerai, then IWC, now JLC. No doubt others have not experienced issues, but I won’t give them another at bat.


----------



## Jazzie01

Absolutely beautiful, Congrats and enjoy


----------



## jcc5024

Congrats. Enjoy it

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

To be clear; 

I returned the watch to my AD and no longer own it.


----------



## spidaman

Sorry to hear about the OP’s bad outcome. I’ve had a MUT Moon for a couple of years, and no issue so far. 

I finally got a chance to handle Polaris at my AD last week. It is even more beautiful in person than in pictures. 

However, not nice enough to knock the Skyfall AT of my wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Got mine yesterday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

JLC know how to execute a dial- lovely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cryslay33

Absolute beauty!! straps looks like the best and i think i might wanna have it for my bell & rose.


----------



## rsr911

I have to have the blue face Polaris in my life!!!!


----------



## Atleo

Looks great!


----------



## NM-1

Curious if anyone has an update on their Polaris. Namely if they've fixed the leakage issue. Always had this on my short list, and while I would not dive with it per se, it'd be nice to know you could swim with it with little concern.


----------



## Citlalcoatl

I picked up a Polaris Automatic after almost getting the chronograph....no issues and no regrets but I don't swim with my watches so I can't answer that. They put stickers on all the ones that were second gen I was told and had the leakage problem fixed. I don't know if they are still doing that now though.


----------



## amg786

Not too dissimilar to yrs- I love how much cleaner yr dial is. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelodcats

Awesome


----------



## cmschlatt

Tribute to memovox, us and europe styles includes have got to be my all time favorite watches for style, the polaris also is such a great watch with an intricate history tied to diving. hard to beat


----------



## dkbs

I studied the Polaris case design, for example, 1:20 at the following video:






It uses standard 3 piece case used widely on some Master Compressor models. And many other watch designs. Never heard of this design will cause water leakage. The most possible flaw is, the crown is not screw down crown and it will accidentally pull out and cause water leakage. And there are too many crowns all without crown guard.

Some people said the date crown will accidentally change the date. This indicates something because you need pull out to change date. Maybe date click design is faulty.


----------



## Linden_way

Just got mine love it.


----------



## tkao2025

Quick question for all those that have the Polaris. When you shake the watch up and down, does it sound like there's a loose ball inside? Is this normal? The watch works perfectly, but I'm new to JLC automatic movements. Have only had hand wound movements from JLC before. Thanks


----------



## Navman007

tkao2025 said:


> Quick question for all those that have the Polaris. When you shake the watch up and down, does it sound like there's a loose ball inside? Is this normal? The watch works perfectly, but I'm new to JLC automatic movements. Have only had hand wound movements from JLC before. Thanks


Perfectly normal for automatic JLC movements that have ball bearing.


----------



## tkao2025

Navman007 said:


> Perfectly normal for automatic JLC movements that have ball bearing.


Thanks...puts my mind at ease


----------



## Cost&Found

Seems super versatile to strap changes, congrats!


----------



## zephyrus17

Cost&Found said:


> Seems super versatile to strap changes, congrats!


Yes. Upon first looking I was afraid it was going to be like the IWC quickchange system which sucks. But was relieved that it has a normal springbar. The only issue is that it's 21mm, which is an odd size for a strap. That said, I think the Polaris Date LE should look nice on a Grey NATO (I hope)


----------



## jubbaa

Looks great, fits so well on your wrist


----------



## Navman007

Hoppyjr said:


> I picked this up recently and she's a beauty!
> 
> FYI - for those who remember Jason Heaton's diving review of the Memovox and it's crown issue: I've had an AD tell me that shortly after launch, JLC required all Polaris inventory be sent back to JLC for an update. While I can't confirm of course, my understanding is that there was a problem with either a defective or missing seal/gasket on some or all of these. Apparently a yellow sticker on caseback indicates a watch that has been updated.


You are lucky indeed as it sits perfectly on your wrist. On my small wrist looks horrible.


----------



## Navman007

MswmSwmsW said:


> i think there was a recall on early builds to replace some of the seals. i know that all of the ones still at the ad got sent back, but apparently they didn't contact the owners who already picked theirs up. not cool...
> 
> hopefully mine was repaired before i bought it... time will tell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


Speechless! How can such mistakes happen where they claim they check each and every watch.


----------



## avulpescu

Is the very first time when i like a JLC model. Despite all critic, I like very much the limited edition with blue dial, however on that model i do not get any discount from my AD except for the the tax free which means a 15% discount below list price. All others models i can find easily on the grey market with at leat a 30% discount


----------

